# Holiday Inn Club Vacations



## naturalblue (Oct 6, 2010)

I have been a "weeks" owner at Orange Lake for 12 years. 
Unsatisfied with the exchange capability of the RCI weeks program, I was talked into buying another unit in the points system, using my old units equity. The total cost to me now is $14,399,00 (not including $11,091 in equity).
I am thinking of cancelling it since I now think I can convert the weeks to points since my resort (Orange Lake) has both systems.
Am I right? Can I convert my weeks unit to points system for a minimal fee without purchasing another unit and giving up my old one?????


----------



## Jya-Ning (Oct 7, 2010)

You should cancel it.  It will be much cheaper even if your resort does not allow you convert, you can just buy one that is already in RCI point.  You can get very cheap than the 14,000.  But most RCI resort that affilate both do allow you convert your week, they usually cost.  My resort will charge me 2,400 for that.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Conan (Oct 7, 2010)

And of course if you're looking for RCI Points there's no reason to feel limited to Orange Lake (besides which you'd need to be sure that RCI Points carries over to a resale buyer of their converted weeks).  

Since points are points, you should look for a resale of a points-qualified week where maintenance is in the vicinity of 1 cent per point annually (so if you're paying $750 maintenance you'd hope to get at least 60K to 80K of annual points).


----------



## sammy737 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Orange Lake Points*

I also am an OL weeks owner. I have bought 2 weeks in a three bdrm unit in October and a two bdrm unit in March all through resale. During my "owners update" I was offered to buy into the points system, I have no points connected to my ownership at this time. OL would be willing to convert all my points value (531,000 points) for under $15,000. They tell me this is a great deal, once in a lifetime blah,blah. Any thoughts?


----------



## elaine (Oct 14, 2010)

*you can't convert weeks to points*

when OP said now that OLCC has weeks and points--assuming you are talking about RCI points, the only way to convert is thru OLCC--you can't elect on your own to just get RCI points.  Also, if you have another RCI points timeshare, you can't use the PFD (points for deposit) under the generic grid---you are limited to strictly depositing as a week. if the resort also participates in the points program.
IF you are saying the total charge to you was $3k to convert, with $11K being your original TS investment, and you are unhappy with your trades, $3K is not a terrible amount, if you really are going to get trades that you want---but don't rely on what a salesman told you.
On the other hand, if you got rid of your OLCC week--even for $1 on ebay, you can easily buy a very good trader for under $3K---under $1k, I bet.
The one thing I would not want to do is pay maintenance fees every year for something that is not worth the annual fee if I am not using my unit and not getting trades that I feel are acceptable, irrespective of what I originally paid--that is sunk $$$--you have to look yearly going forward at this point.
Also, are you being realistic about your trades? Are you searching 1+ years out? ongoing searches? looking in area with good supplies? some trades are very hard and need top trading pwer and then you still might not get them--I have a top trader and knew there was no chance to get any of the European places I wanted, same for certain tropical places during Spring break, skiiing at Christmas in Vail, etc.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Oct 14, 2010)

OLCC has its own point system which I believe when you become a member will give you RCI point access.  I don't know if it is the only way to convert to their system or not.  But 15,000 is a lot of money for any point system.

Jya-Ning

ps see this thread
http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/all-points-here/12841-olcc-going-points.html


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 14, 2010)

$10-$15k for ANYTHING (except perhaps DVC) in Orlando is WAY too much.


----------



## Mel (Oct 15, 2010)

Jya-Ning said:


> OLCC has its own point system which I believe when you become a member will give you RCI point access.  I don't know if it is the only way to convert to their system or not.  But 15,000 is a lot of money for any point system.
> 
> Jya-Ning
> 
> ...


You are already an owner at OLCC, so either you attended one of their owner updates, or you're talking about turning over your OLCC weeks to someone else in exchange for a points membership at that resort.

STOP!  Don't do it.  If you want a points membership that badly, you can convert your weeks at OLCC.  I don't generally recommend it because it's still not cheap, but you will get a far better deal that what has been offered.

OLCC's conversion fee is around $5000, and you keep the weeks you already own, though the last time I attended an owner's  update they were pushing the purchase of a small new points ownership, and grandfathering in your other weeks.  

If you are able to do a straight conversion, you can look in the RCI directory to see what your weeks would be worth - probably more than the points associated with the week you are currently looking at.

Beyond that, you also have to be careful about using your current units' equity to purchase something else, because if you read the contract, they are probably not really buying your weeks, but assigning an equity value, and giving you a loan of that amount - and having you list your weeks through their realtor.  No guarantee that your weeks will sell, and you are still obliged to pay the maintenance fees for those weeks, as well as pay off their loan.  (We were offered such a package once).



In your position, I would do one of 4 things:

1) contact OLCC and ask about a straight conversion
2) Sell the OLCC weeks, and once that is done, purchase something that will better fit your current needs.
3) Consider using an alternate exchange company
or 4) wait another month until RCI has announced its enhancements to the exchange program.


----------



## 2gone2again (Oct 16, 2010)

Get out if you can. Read about our recent experience last week:
After 18 years as a fixed-week owner at OLCC, my husband and I attended an owners update last week (the first time we have been back at the resort in >10 years). We said right up front we were interested in converting our week to points and were told this couldn't be done. We had to buy a new points property. The first sales person gave us a quote, same as to you, of $24,000 minus our fixed-week equity of $9000 to come to a price of $15000 to become a points owner. We said no. Another guy came over with a price of $12,500. We said no and waited for the paperwork so we could get our incentive gifts. Finally, another guy comes over, and says we CAN keep the week we have in the West Village, and can convert to points for ~$4800. By that time, we were so mad at the run around and the lies, we said no, no, no.  
We just wanted to shout to all the people in the room not to believe a word they were being told.


----------



## Vacationguru64 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wrong......what you did was correct.....their is no way to get it cheap......if you buy a cheap one like suggested by the " person who doesn't know what he's talking about" you'll end up losing out bigtime!!!!


----------

